
A History of U.S. Communications Security (1973) [pdf] - zeeshanm
http://www.governmentattic.org/18docs/Hist_US_COMSEC_Boak_NSA_1973u.pdf
======
pinewurst
I'm surprised this has fallen off so quick, but it's well written and a really
fun read.

